# Assumption that you can just rely on neighbours in emergency



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I find this attitude scary. A couple of my neighbours are prepared but I'm pretty sure no one else is... all they did was complain that emergency services were too slow and that their fav pizza delivery couldn't get through after ice storm last year.

*"Hennessy only lost power for about two minutes, but says she would have to rely on friends and neighbours in the event of a major emergency."*

New Brunswick storm shines light on need for emergency preparedness kits - New Brunswick | Globalnews.ca


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Assumption that you can just rely on neighbours in emergency


The sound of knocking on my front door...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

One of my neighbours has a tall iron locked "dog gate" blocking his front porch, I kind of want one now. 'Tis the season of ice storms.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Relying on others as your main plan is always a recipe for disaster, you know what 'they' say - "do it yourself or hear about it for a decade or 2 after"

People can hardly contain themselves or take care of themselves during snow storms or hailstorms around me, God forbid you cannot get your double latte and pancakes delivered and you cannot get on Netflix

Even something simple like a burner or 2, 3-days of rationed meals, headlamps/flashlights, spare batteries, crank emergency band radio, basic first aid kit w/ some OTC/emergency presciptions stashed away, small sewing kit and a few space blankets or tarps with changes of socks, underwear, and some baby powder and either stashed water or means to purify water can go a long way.

A week or so ago Columbus got probably 2 or 3 inches of snow, hardly anything, and I spent the better part of the day yanking idiots in their rice burners out of the snow and doing a grocery run for my neighbors since I am one of 3 people in the entire complex with a truck, I do not mind helping others but if SHTF that neighborly action gets shitcanned

...I know I am preaching to the choir


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I've had a few people comment about this," if things get bad, I will just come to your house", my response is, " unless your family, you would probably get lead poisoning ", if it got bad and we would have to dispatch a few, we would leave them where they lay as a warning, not saying we wouldn't be overrun, but we would do our best, don't like the thought, but it could very well be a reality.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Last winter I brought a box of food to an elderly neighbour when the electrical wires were blocking the road, she told another neighbour (in her 30's) who of'course showed up at my door asking for beans and a cup of rice. (I told her NO)
I don't mind helping seniors but it has to stop somewhere. This elderly neighbour is not poor and can stock-up by ordering groceries online.. but she didn't this Winter. I checked her cupboards while dropping by with her dog, she has enough for a day or two at the most, my "lecture" last year flew out the window.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depending on the nature of the emergency they will be looking to me. Winter storms past has proven there are some of us the will fan out and help where needed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Natural selection is trying to weed these people out and us humans keep mucking it up.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What you describe are all reasons I want to try subterfuge.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Depending on the nature of the emergency they will be looking to me. Winter storms past has proven there are some of us the will fan out and help where needed.


We're always checking up on a few seniors on our street but they keep on telling other neighbours that we helped with food, and never learn from previous emergencies, it sucks. They are kind of wealthy, I don't understand why they won't help themselves and just assume that others will step-in every time. When emergency does happen (ice storms every year with fallen wires), we know they're once again totally unprepared and stuck with going over there with food and dog food again.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Assume your neighbors will, or can, help in any situation at your own peril.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of my neighbors are pretty useless. There very few that would be reliable in a pinch.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If it's a bad snowstorm and the power were to go out, neighbors with no heat and with children would be welcome because we have wood heat and can cook, hopefully they can bring some food with them, would be very careful in letting anyone know what we have. Every calamity would dictate a different response...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

paraquack said:


> What you describe are all reasons I want to try subterfuge.
> View attachment 33057
> View attachment 33065
> View attachment 33073
> ...


This will probably work in the country but not where I live  I know for a fact that if we don't help the neighbours, they will be stuck not eating/drinking anything for as long as it takes for them to be rescued... I want to move away from the city soon.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Assume your neighbors will, or can, help in any situation at your own peril.


We have an ice storm every year and they're all helpless, including young adults without kids.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Natural selection is trying to weed these people out and us humans keep mucking it up.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


You know, this is funny, but it's true. Back in the day stupid people did not survive. Nowadays, not only do they survive, but our coddling society puts them in positions of power because they follow orders and are too stupid to think for themselves. If a true SHTF situation does ever happen, these idiots will be scary for awhile running around with a giant sense of entitlement, but it won't take long for them to die once society is no longer supporting their general lack of life skills. In an odd way, us survival types will be natural selection in action. Personally I have a good idea what I'll do to the stupid people when I'm "selecting". Sounds harsh, but life really is harsh, many just don't realize it because they are supported by a society that encourages weakness.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

We recently moved, and it took forever because we did not let friends help us. The reason we did not want help was we did not want people knowing what we had in terms of extra/prepping. I did not want people trying to help with boxes and making comments about the boxes and then figuring out what we have. Every year it is the same thing, snow hits the ground and people are posting online and begging others to bring them wood, food, or fuel-- they don't even keep enough for a few days. 

We have not met many of the new neighbors, but smile and wave when we pass them but everyone is on a need to know basis and right now they don't need to know.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Jp4GA said:


> We recently moved, and it took forever because we did not let friends help us. The reason we did not want help was we did not want people knowing what we had in terms of extra/prepping. I did not want people trying to help with boxes and making comments about the boxes and then figuring out what we have. Every year it is the same thing, snow hits the ground and people are posting online and begging others to bring them wood, food, or fuel-- they don't even keep enough for a few days.
> 
> We have not met many of the new neighbors, but smile and wave when we pass them but everyone is on a need to know basis and right now they don't need to know.


Good for you and congrats on the move! We'll start making decisions regarding our next move soon.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

TG said:


> Good for you and congrats on the move! We'll start making decisions regarding our next move soon.


Found a place with more land, fewer neighbors and a little off the beaten path. Took over a year to find it, but we like it. Has a bit more storage space, larger garden space, and is a good location for work and staying put since we are not planning on being roamers if SHTF. Still working on getting it set-up. It is taking so long because we really did not have others helping. No need for eveyone we know to find out about our stock pile.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I've had a few people comment about this," if things get bad, I will just come to your house", my response is, " unless your family, you would probably get lead poisoning ", if it got bad and we would have to dispatch a few, we would leave them where they lay as a warning, not saying we wouldn't be overrun, but we would do our best, don't like the thought, but it could very well be a reality.


Same here & actually just happened again a few minutes ago. I have most of my superpails, ones I don't make up myself, delivered to my business. So folks here know I prepare. Just had an employee come up to me & state she knows where she is going if there is a crisis. My reply was, if all you bring with you is a hungry mouth, she would find out how well armed I am.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm stuck where I am, for now. I have to deal with it.

My main mission is my family. My elderly parents are across the street, and they are the neighbors for whom I plan extra preps. Two of the neighboring houses shelter families of idiots. Booze, cigarettes and parties are priority, and they earn less than I. 

Only one other household in the neighborhood prepare for anything. The husband drives a truck, and is obviously gone most of the week. They are natural allies.

I'm sorry. I can't prep for everyone, and am not inclined to assist those who have access to the same news I do, but prefer to ignore threats in favor of the trailer-trash lifestyle.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Funny thread. We do not prep - as in don't stockpile a ton of food or weapons or the like. Yes we have a place in the country with a renewable supply of the basics we need to survive and a stockpile of goods to last til the next growing season.

We also have neighbors and they range from two hundred plus acre working farms to small property owners on an acre or two. Just two & six miles away are two small communities (250 - 1000 residents). Those close by are not what one would consider your typical prepper. Most have wood stoves, and gardens - and we live in a fairly wooded area. 

Our neighbors are not close, but when the road was blocked by downed trees a year or two ago, we all pitched in to clear it - yeah before VDOT arrived. 

Your neighbors are your neighbors. You will have to live with them thru all kinds of circumstances. Good or bad. If you can't figure out a way to live with them then you'll be faced with the aweful task of dealing with them in a confrontational manner. If they out number you and yours, you can guess what the outcome will be.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Only one other household in the neighborhood prepare for anything. The husband drives a truck, and is obviously gone most of the week. They are natural allies.
> 
> I'm sorry. I can't prep for everyone, and am not inclined to assist those who have access to the same news I do, but prefer to ignore threats in favor of the trailer-trash lifestyle.


No one can prep for everyone, but sometimes it makes sense to prep for your neighbors... depending on your situation & location. Some of my rural neighbors have skills & assets that would be more than useful... especially the farmers with small cattle operations. I'm prepared to provide food & other resources for these type folks so as to help build a small community where these neighbors become, as you state, natural allies.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

******* said:


> No one can prep for everyone, but sometimes it makes sense to prep for your neighbors... depending on your situation & location. Some of my rural neighbors have skills & assets that would be more than useful... especially the farmers with small cattle operations. I'm prepared to provide food & other resources for these type folks so as to help build a small community where these neighbors become, as you state, natural allies.


Yes, this way of thinking is smart. You support those that can in turn support you. That is the way a healthy community is supposed to work.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> No one can prep for everyone, but sometimes it makes sense to prep for your neighbors... depending on your situation & location. Some of my rural neighbors have skills & assets that would be more than useful... especially the farmers with small cattle operations. I'm prepared to provide food & other resources for these type folks so as to help build a small community where these neighbors become, as you state, natural allies.


All my neighbours know how to do is spend $300 on decorative dog jackets


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ReignMan said:


> Yes, this way of thinking is smart. You support those that can in turn support you. That is the way a healthy community is supposed to work.


Would be nice


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have said this before I am with a small group of people we plan, prep, drill, meet up , talk about things that may happen . So other them , my daughter and her husband and my grandson are very welcome to my house if need be , everyone else is " SOL " .


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> All my neighbours know how to do is spend $300 on decorative dog jackets


Ha. My next door neighbor is an avid hunter. Almost always has some animal hung up getting cleaned & prepped for the freezer. I am prepared to provide them with food in return for his skills. Plus would rather him be a friend during a crisis than an enemy. They have no idea I have food in storage for them. but will let them know when/if the time comes.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

******* said:


> Ha. My next door neighbor is an avid hunter. Almost always has some animal hung up getting cleaned & prepped for the freezer. I am prepared to provide them with food in return for his skills. Plus would rather him be a friend during a crisis than an enemy. They have no idea I have food in storage for them. but will let them know when/if the time comes.


Yeah ... it's better to have him hunting FOR you as opposed to actually hunting YOU.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in a rural area. Most everyone is self sufficient.
Our next door neighbor is our age and a recent widow, her we would help.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

is it not the point of prepping? so you don't have to rely on anyone? you know to be self sustaining and sufficient?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> is it not the point of prepping? so you don't have to rely on anyone? you know to be self sustaining and sufficient?


No kidding... except most people don't prep for anything


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Coaching my neighbour on how to order groceries online... Yes, I don't have to but this is worth it. She poured me a shot of something gross but I'm drinking it


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

You are doing something great IMO. And maybe she can coach those that she told about your food stores.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The survival of the fittest (and the prepared), in the agribusiness we call this natural process culling.

Great thread that reminds us most will not prepare. Proceed with caution.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> You are doing something great IMO. And maybe she can coach those that she told about your food stores.


She doesn't know I have food stores, she just said that I gave her food, that's all she knows.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and she gave you a shot of something gross and you drank it how sweet. LOL


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have one neighbor who is a real piece of work. She is single, she is retired now. Her son-in-law has quit coming over to cut her grass for her, sometimes she does a little, usually she has a crew do it. She used to be mean as hell and would yell at my kids if a ball ended up in her yard. She bought this house with her new second husband and just a couple years later he had a stroke. she divorced him because as she said, "I'm not taking care of no invalid". 

She's been making nicey-nice lately asking if I'd keep an eye on her house and yard at night but, I stay as far away from her as possible. I hate the thought of a next door neighbor starving to death but she probably would. Never see her having any company. She would certainly come knocking. About the only thing I want to offer her is a ride to somewhere else. I'd have to get one of my son-in-laws to do it because none of my kids will have anything to do her. It would be worth it to get her out of the neighborhood. 

The rest of my neighborhood is also useless. The only one I'd consider is also the only minority family here, he's good folk and is probably stuck prepping for his whole family.

Yeah, I want to move too but cannot afford to right now and my mother is one block away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No ones business that you prep. I have an 18 year old I am constantly telling to shut his pie hole because he doesn't get it. 3 men can keep a secret if two are dead. 

I feel a need to evaluate each emergency and neighbor on their own merits. Those who are foolish enough not to have anything, perhaps can get a wake up call via non voluntary fasting. A day is not going to kill anyone. Reality can be the best instructor. I view it as being kinder for their own benefit. Otherwise it's like feeding the bears in the park. They quit providing for themselves and attack when you no longer can share.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I need to invest in dehydrated food. I will provide all of my neighbors with these MREs. Lots and lots of MREs.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> I have one neighbor who is a real piece of work. She is single, she is retired now. Her son-in-law has quit coming over to cut her grass for her, sometimes she does a little, usually she has a crew do it. She used to be mean as hell and would yell at my kids if a ball ended up in her yard. She bought this house with her new second husband and just a couple years later he had a stroke. she divorced him because as she said, "I'm not taking care of no invalid".
> 
> She's been making nicey-nice lately asking if I'd keep an eye on her house and yard at night but, I stay as far away from her as possible. I hate the thought of a next door neighbor starving to death but she probably would. Never see her having any company. She would certainly come knocking. About the only thing I want to offer her is a ride to somewhere else. I'd have to get one of my son-in-laws to do it because none of my kids will have anything to do her. It would be worth it to get her out of the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


What a witch!!

When my mother-in-law got alzeimers, my father-in-law and my hubby when he was a teen did everything for her, including changing her, bathing, feeding, everything... I can't even imagine abandoning a loved one


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> No ones business that you prep. I have an 18 year old I am constantly telling to shut his pie hole because he doesn't get it. 3 men can keep a secret if two are dead.
> 
> I feel a need to evaluate each emergency and neighbor on their own merits. Those who are foolish enough not to have anything, perhaps can get a wake up call via non voluntary fasting. A day is not going to kill anyone. Reality can be the best instructor. I view it as being kinder for their own benefit. Otherwise it's like feeding the bears in the park. They quit providing for themselves and attack when you no longer can share.


Agreed, I just feel sick to my stomach if a senior is all alone and not taken care of..


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> No ones business that you prep. I have an 18 year old I am constantly telling to shut his pie hole because he doesn't get it. 3 men can keep a secret if two are dead.
> .


We are constantly having to remind our kids that we don't talk about what we have or don't have with others. Our son is older so he gets it, our daughter just likes to talk and will talk about anything and everything. We don't want to scare her so we tell her that the stuff is for snow storms and the like. Now that she is a little older she wants to know how long we think the snow storm will last.

We also tell them not to talk about our guns or that they are allowed to touch them and have even fired them. We just tell them some people don't like guns and will not understand why you are learning about them.

A few weeks ago DD was talking about which EO to use for burns and bug bites and it raised a few eyebrows. We brushed it off as it is something new we are looking at because the cost of medication is so expensive. We can teach them what they need to know, but for whatever reason we can not teach them not to talk about it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Living outside of the city things are different. Here families have ties that go back generations. Even if you do not hang out together. We are use to not having police protection, and are always the last to see snow plows and other services we pay for. Because of that we tend to look out for others.
1978 we had one heck of a snow storm it shut down everything. Some of us got together and use our tractors and farm snow blowers to clear roads so the milk trucks could get in. We then plowed everyone out long before the government got here. When power was out we hauled a large tractor power generator a round to power milking equipment . 2000 was another but not as bad. Then few years back the 500 year EPA flood. FEMA forgot to show up. They did send out flyers asking you to buy flood insurance. We took care of ourselves.
SHTF for any reason I expect there will be corporation between people out here.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I really miss living in tiny towns.. We corrently live on the outskirt of a gigantic city and it's slowly making me crazy. I told my hubby that I'm very close to drawing a thick red line in the sand and escape back into the wild :vs_laugh: .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG said:


> Agreed, I just feel sick to my stomach if a senior is all alone and not taken care of..


As I stated you have to evaluate each individual situation. Sometimes generalities do not apply. Just use careful deliberation and thought. I want to avoid violent confrontations to keep my family supplied.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TG said:


> Agreed, I just feel sick to my stomach if a senior is all alone and not taken care of..


seniors in a few nursing homes were left to die down in NOLA during Katrina - reports of even euthanization .... won't be the worse you'll be experiencing in a serious SHTF - it's going to be survival of the fittest ..... you'll be making your own personal choices when it comes to survival - it'll be a "us or them" decision ....


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a few preppers in my neighborhood but most are not. Last yr we lost power for a day or so & a neighbor 4 house away (who I do not like) knocked on my door around 9pm and said your lights are on do you have a generator? I said yes & replied they sell them everywhere when the lights are on everywhere them slammed the door.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> seniors in a few nursing homes were left to die down in NOLA during Katrina - reports of even euthanization .... won't be the worse you'll be experiencing in a serious SHTF - it's going to be survival of the fittest ..... you'll be making your own personal choices when it comes to survival - it'll be a "us or them" decision ....


I do understand this..
When communism fell and suddenly all stores were closed with armed guards in front or stores completely empty, people were eating their stored food and trading EVERYTHING they could. 
I remember everyone I know were looking into seniors who were left alone, they were not ignored or abandoned. I don't think life is worth living after you make a decision to turn away a senior in need, I would feel really ashamed. I recognize every situation is different and my kids come first but if I don't have enough food to offer an old man/woman in need, especially if they fought for my country, I'd at least offer them a warm place to sleep if possible. I'm not a wimp but even thinking about this makes me tear-up.-


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

TG said:


> I do understand this..
> When communism fell and suddenly all stores were closed with armed guards in front or stores completely empty, people were eating their stored food and trading EVERYTHING they could.
> I remember everyone I know were looking into seniors who were left alone, they were not ignored or abandoned. I don't think life is worth living after you make a decision to turn away a senior in need, I would feel really ashamed. I recognize every situation is different and my kids come first but if I don't have enough food to offer an old man/woman in need, especially if they fought for my country, I'd at least offer them a warm place to sleep if possible. I'm not a wimp but even thinking about this makes me tear-up.-


Now there is an old school way of thinking that I wish we could all return to soon. Unfortunately, society has been training us to look out only for ourselves and react violently towards others for reasons both real and imagined.

I'll kill them as soon as they step on my property.
Screw them. They should have prepared.
But you have to share. The government says so.
It's not fair.
Where's mine?

Sound familiar? And somewhere in the middle, lie the others who make the difficult decisions, because they try to make the right decisions.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> I do understand this..
> When communism fell and suddenly all stores were closed with armed guards in front or stores completely empty, people were eating their stored food and trading EVERYTHING they could.
> I remember everyone I know were looking into seniors who were left alone, they were not ignored or abandoned. I don't think life is worth living after you make a decision to turn away a senior in need, I would feel really ashamed. I recognize every situation is different and my kids come first but if I don't have enough food to offer an old man/woman in need, especially if they fought for my country, I'd at least offer them a warm place to sleep if possible. I'm not a wimp but even thinking about this makes me tear
> 
> This goes back to what many of us know. Once we lose our souls then we have lost already. That is what makes us different than most in this society.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been translating this thread to my visiting grand uncle (no English), he said that hiding is not shameful but turning away a child or senior is a grave sin, as bad as killing them with your own hand. 
I'm not as religious as he is (long story) but feel the same.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I live in a rural area where most people are ranchers or decent hard working folks. Nearly everybody on my little back road keeps a good sized garden every year. It's my belief that most of us will be able to pull together and rely on one another for support during a major SHTF. But I'm not going to make the mistake of not preparing or assuming that I can rely on anybody but myself and my family for survival. Plus there's always that handful of neighbors that are useless and are gonna cause problems, no matter where you live.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

My Neighbors (20 yds away) are my in-laws.... so I have to count them as mouths to feed.. but their yippy dogs are screwed... if they insist on including his (elderly and useless) parents, they can feed them with their portion. if they are the mother in-laws parents (who are useful and not annoying) I can make some room for them.. again this is mainly because we have lots of grain as do many other surrounding farms (all who I would help in one way or another)


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Everyone should try an do what they can to be prepared for normal type incidents- ice storm, heavy snow, hurricane, tornado depending on where you live. They happen somewhere in the country every year. I live in a rural area where lots of people help each other every day. 
Several large extended families with a hundred or more members. Regardless of what we have come up I think they will work together to get thru it. 
We had 24 inches of snow in less than a day a few years ago this is in Missouri so a very unusual amount. The snow plow made it 5 days after the storm but did not find much to clear as the local residents/ farmers had already cleared the roads. I got out and visited all the neighbors as soon as the snow slowed down everyone was as snug as could be with at least two ways to heat, lots of food for themselves and their animals. An ice storm a decade ago let many without commercial electricity for 2 weeks . No issues as they have oil lanterns, solar or generators.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Knotacare said:


> I have a few preppers in my neighborhood but most are not. Last yr we lost power for a day or so & a neighbor 4 house away (who I do not like) knocked on my door around 9pm and said your lights are on do you have a generator? I said yes & replied they sell them everywhere when the lights are on everywhere them slammed the door.


https://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Frie...eywords=How+to+Win+Friends+&+Influence+People


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Knotacare said:


> I have a few preppers in my neighborhood but most are not. Last yr we lost power for a day or so & a neighbor 4 house away (who I do not like) knocked on my door around 9pm and said your lights are on do you have a generator? I said yes & replied they sell them everywhere when the lights are on everywhere them slammed the door.


That is why I have extra ammo , just in case they come back looking for trouble .


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

First off my closest neighbors are several hundred yards away. If needed we can go a very long time without any outside support but I suspect we will be able to trade to get things like fresh meat. If security issues from people outside the area develop I'd hope that those same neighbors would help with community defense We all live on a relativativly easy to defend road.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Natural selection is trying to weed these people out and us humans keep mucking it up.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


There is a lot of truth to this.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

We live outside of a very small town (population 1500). We are about four miles from town "proper". We live off a County road that doesn't get plowed by the County. We get a lot of snow (last week it came down at a rate of 2 inches per hour for more than 24 hours). There are several neighbors with plows and snow blowers who keep the main roads plowed and will do driveways if you ask them. We always donate funds to these guys for their time / gas. 

We keep our own driveway clear, but know that after they plow we have to go knock down the burm so we can get out...no biggie....my snow blower does a nice job at it.

Over the last year we have had several new families move in. All of the lots here are an acre plus, so snow tools are a requirement. Some of these folks drive tiny cars (we have pot holes that could easily swallow a Prius). We drive out the other evening and see a Ford Focus sitting along side the road. We stop and ask if we can help. Her answer? The snow plow blocked her driveway....like it was their responsibility to clear her driveway as well. The burm wasn't that big, so I ask her if she has a shovel and offer to clear it for her. No shovel...not a snow shovel, not a spade shovel...crap, I would have been happy to do it with a rake...nothing. Out of the corner of my eye I see my husband shaking his head...he was absolutely flabbergasted...not even a shovel. We told her we were running to town but if she was still here when we came back we would figure out how to get her in and left. She was gone when we came back.

I just don't get it...Drive a tiny car and have nothing to get yourself in your own driveway. I can understand not physically being able to shovel but at least have the tools for someone else to do it. 

Droid did it!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Knotacare said:


> I have a few preppers in my neighborhood but most are not. Last yr we lost power for a day or so & a neighbor 4 house away (who I do not like) knocked on my door around 9pm and said your lights are on do you have a generator? I said yes & replied they sell them everywhere when the lights are on everywhere them slammed the door.


you need to think twice about even opening the door ...

not sure what prepper site it was anymore - posting member seemed credible .... related a ice storm weather grid out story .... he was of course ready & prepared - house was warm, cooking meals and family handling the situation well .... on about the 3rd day of no electricity - neighbor down the street shows up at the front door - family was about to die according to him - wanted the generator strait out - no asking or pleasantries - no appeasing him with offers of a warm evening and a hot meal - it got nasty & violent to the point that the prepper wished he had his pistol handy - got the door closed but was on guard the next few days ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> No ones business that you prep. I have an 18 year old I am constantly telling to shut his pie hole because he doesn't get it. 3 men can keep a secret if two are dead.
> 
> I feel a need to evaluate each emergency and neighbor on their own merits. Those who are foolish enough not to have anything, perhaps can get a wake up call via non voluntary fasting. A day is not going to kill anyone. Reality can be the best instructor. I view it as being kinder for their own benefit. Otherwise it's like feeding the bears in the park. They quit providing for themselves and attack when you no longer can share.


in regard to your blabby mouth son - said it before - it's not only during a SHTF that you need to be worried - it's everyday theft and burglary - when the coppers start investigating a home break-in they factor in the family's kids and their friends ....

at 18 yrs old - your son needs to mature and start acting like a man - he's male and there'll always be BSing - but private is private .... doesn't get too much worse than talking about worthwhile goods & $$$$$ to steal - could result in a home invasion and people dead ....


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i keep my mouth shut,when it comes to my neighbours.on account i know there's at least 1 or 2,that aint capable of keeping their mouth shut..and i fear that they can't be trusted now.so i know they wont be trustable in a shtf situation.and as for my family goes.it's a long story.so to make it short.no to most of them being welcome here in a shtf situation.mainly my 3 brothers and the wives of 2 of them..3rd is devoiced 4 times..but yet,there are neighbours in my area id gladly help out,if needed..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jimLE said:


> i keep my mouth shut,when it comes to my neighbours.on account i know there's at least 1 or 2,that aint capable of keeping their mouth shut..and i fear that they can't be trusted now.so i know they wont be trustable in a shtf situation.and as for my family goes.it's a long story.so to make it short.no to most of them being welcome here in a shtf situation.mainly my 3 brothers and the wives of 2 of them..*3rd is devoiced 4 times*..but yet,there are neighbours in my area id gladly help out,if needed..


Its the devoiced one's ya gotta watch out for huh?


----------



## tc556guy (Sep 9, 2015)

The "rely on neighbors" thing comes from the sorts of emergencies they think will happen. Short term stuff...power outages of a few hours, maybe localized flooding. Winter storms. That sort of thing. In the persons mind, that's the ONLY sort of *emergency* they ever anticipate happening to them personally, and given that they assume that all sorts of support services will kick in and render aid so that they personally would never need to prepare to be any form of self-sufficient: Red Cross, private charity, churches, neighbors helping affected neighbors, that sort of thing. It is beyond their comprehension that anything WORSE than that might occur and CAN occur. War, famine, man-made or natural cataclysm..that's the stuff of sci fi movies that can be enjoyed with your large popcorn and soda and then left behind in the theatre when you walk out of the multiplex to your car...or at worst, something that happens ELSEWHERE to faceless third world OTHERS, not right here in the US of A to themselves or anyone the person knows. It is simply beyond their ability to comprehend or divert any thought process from more *important* stuff in their mind like what happened last night on their favorite reality show


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

jimLE said:


> i keep my mouth shut,when it comes to my neighbours.on account i know there's at least 1 or 2,that aint capable of keeping their mouth shut..and i fear that they can't be trusted now.so i know they wont be trustable in a shtf situation.and as for my family goes.it's a long story.so to make it short.no to most of them being welcome here in a shtf situation.mainly my 3 brothers and the wives of 2 of them..3rd is devoiced 4 times..but yet,there are neighbours in my area id gladly help out,if needed..


with being divorced 4 times - that extended family takes in half a freaking town - no big secrets survive that kind of pillow talk ...


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

can i plead the 5th? :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Coaching my neighbour on how to order groceries online... Yes, I don't have to but this is worth it. She poured me a shot of something gross but I'm drinking it


Just as long as it is not goats blood mixed with flour and 190 proof alcohol.

I was given that one with an eyeball floating in it.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

TG said:


> Last winter I brought a box of food to an elderly neighbour when the electrical wires were blocking the road, she told another neighbour (in her 30's) who of'course showed up at my door asking for beans and a cup of rice. (I told her NO)
> I don't mind helping seniors but it has to stop somewhere. This elderly neighbour is not poor and can stock-up by ordering groceries online.. but she didn't this Winter. I checked her cupboards while dropping by with her dog, she has enough for a day or two at the most, my "lecture" last year flew out the window.


TG unfortunately it is hard for us to overcome our nature to want to help others at times. this is what we have been taught as kids. What occurs however as a result sometimes is we "enable" them to continue with their improvident natures. A fine example of that is our welfare system. People are rewarded for behaviors that only further drag us down as a society. For some the more we give the more they expect. Don't get me wrong there are individuals that need and deserve our help yet there are others who enjoy sitting back and letting others toil for them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For winter storms, no one gets anything, nothing.

SHTF, other than our group, one elderly neighbor and daughter will get help, they do put away food and cooking fuel.

I am of the opinion, everybody has the chance to prepare for the most likely events.

Those that buy quads, big boats and go on cruises can go to hell in regards to help.

Little know of my stores, no one can see my place from the town road and I don't talk about it.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think all preppers that have told people have had someone tell them well if something happens then I'm coming to your house. Out of the two people that have told me that I would let one of them in without anything. The other is a family that is just worthless, I would not let them in the gate. The one guy, a long time friend of mine, very good hunter and all around good guy. I bought him for christmas last year (2015) some freeze dried food and a life straw. Last year I bought him a SAS Survival Handbook. I dont see this guy but about one maybe twice a year, when I went to his house this past christmas to give him his gift, he showed me his camping room. He had started buy more supplies. Food, water, bullets, and first aid items. He told me he was building a bug out bag to make it to my house and asked if I could take so of his food to my house. It great that he got all the conversations that i had with him about it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think we'll live here long, I desperately need to live somewhere rural again..


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

TG said:


> I find this attitude scary. A couple of my neighbours are prepared but I'm pretty sure no one else is... all they did was complain that emergency services were too slow and that their fav pizza delivery couldn't get through after ice storm last year.
> 
> *"Hennessy only lost power for about two minutes, but says she would have to rely on friends and neighbours in the event of a major emergency."*
> 
> New Brunswick storm shines light on need for emergency preparedness kits - New Brunswick | Globalnews.ca


Here is where I see the problem.... The first word of the thread, "assumption". I don't know who said it or where I heard it, but Assumption is the mother of all F**k ups.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

tc556guy said:


> The "rely on neighbors" thing comes from the sorts of emergencies they think will happen. Short term stuff...power outages of a few hours, maybe localized flooding. Winter storms. That sort of thing. In the persons mind, that's the ONLY sort of *emergency* they ever anticipate happening to them personally, and given that they assume that all sorts of support services will kick in and render aid so that they personally would never need to prepare to be any form of self-sufficient: Red Cross, private charity, churches, neighbors helping affected neighbors, that sort of thing. It is beyond their comprehension that anything WORSE than that might occur and CAN occur. War, famine, man-made or natural cataclysm..that's the stuff of sci fi movies that can be enjoyed with your large popcorn and soda and then left behind in the theatre when you walk out of the multiplex to your car...or at worst, something that happens ELSEWHERE to faceless third world OTHERS, not right here in the US of A to themselves or anyone the person knows. It is simply beyond their ability to comprehend or divert any thought process from more *important* stuff in their mind like what happened last night on their favorite reality show


The mentality to rely on neighbors also comes from the local news casters telling everyone to ask neighbors for help and to check on neighbors instead of going out in the snow. People should be prepared for the typical winter storms and should not have to rely on neighbors for a few days of not being able to go to town. But for some reason we are turning into a nation of helpless non-prepared people and it is sick.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> I don't think we'll live here long, I desperately need to live somewhere rural again..


I think you are in Canaleft?

I would get the hell out of there first.

Rural? you bet! I went rural in 1977, never looked back.

Whole different life style.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I think you are in Canaleft?
> 
> I would get the hell out of there first.
> Rural? you bet! I went rural in 1977, never looked back.
> Whole different life style.


Yes, right now we are. It's not only up to me, if it was, I'd be on an unnamed beach in Kamchatka, no neighbours. Just ocean, forest, volcanoes and bears.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

TG it's still doable. We moved to the farm six years ago and while not as remote as one wold like it's still rural. But only 30 miles from Richmond and about 100 from DC.

Bet if you looked you'd be able to find a small rural community about 30 miles from hubby's place of work.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> TG it's still doable. We moved to the farm six years ago and while not as remote as one wold like it's still rural. But only 30 miles from Richmond and about 100 from DC.
> 
> Bet if you looked you'd be able to find a small rural community about 30 miles from hubby's place of work.


He's not interested  Lately, that is all we talk about.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TG said:


> I don't think we'll live here long, I desperately need to live somewhere rural again..


if Ontario and Canada doesn't have MI and Detroit in particular cut off - make sure you detour far north before going too far west ....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It doesn't have to be neighbors or friends. I made the mistake of telling unmarried sister-in law 
that I was prepping. She never said a word about it until Doomsday, Dec. 21, 2012 came along. 
All of a sudden she says, "I know where I'll be coming if it's true about the end of the world." 
From there it apparently got spread to other family members on wife's side. I would help her 
strictly because she is unmarried, but.... I think I have a nephew by marriage to wife's niece 
who is Mr Boy Scout and seems to be putting stuff away without broadcasting it. 
Now I live 1300 miles away in AZ and same sister-in-law comes for a visit. Still says, "I know 
where I'm coming..."
I think I'm too far away for family to be a bother, thank God, but I know it would be real difficult
to turn family away.


----------

